# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  How long does it take to feel anything

## endus

Hi guys, we'll I finally pinned yesterday and now I'm waiting like a child for something to happen  :Smilie: 

For those who wants stats - I've been doing S4 and PH for what feels like ages ago and since then, I've lost tons of fat, added a lot of muscle and looking good without anything....

But I'm now going through a divorce - so what the heck, I'm going to splurge and just did it. I could of went further naturally but even if i don't get anything, i do need that "young" feeling just about now.

So i got everything lined up, (PCT during/after, HCG , etc) and pinned. Thanks for years of education/training. So when is Santa coming (more of a comment than a question, just excited - pinning was nothing).

----------


## stpete

So what are you taking? Dosages and length of cycle would help as well.

----------


## 8iron

r they long esters or short

----------


## Walnutz

We need to know what you will be taking.

----------


## endus

Sorry, I'm taking Test E only at 200mg x2 per week (400mg total). 
I'll also be doing HCG EOD and determining if I need to do one of the AI. Oh and I'm taking liver/joint/cycle support - habit I got from PH side. 

Like I said, I already have a general idea from reading/researching all this time(also did it when I was 30) and could of went for another year or two without it... 

But life sometime throws you a curve so I did it in haste but I've been thinking about HRT anyway, so this will give me a good idea?. 

It could be just a placebo effect but I've been having a stiffest boner all day for no reason - even stiffer than taking a Viagra. Go figure. Thanks guys.

----------


## kaju

It will take about two weeks to get into your system and about a month to stablize. 
At 200mg twice a week - 400mg a week is not much. In fact this is the amount many would recomend for a cycle. TRT would be at 200mg a week. I would wait about a month to start the HCG . Wait to see if you have any side effect before you start the AI.
You may be feeling the effects already. It only takes about a week to start getting the boners like a teen.

----------


## endus

> It will take about two weeks to get into your system and about a month to stablize. 
> At 200mg twice a week - 400mg a week is not much. In fact this is the amount many would recomend for a cycle. TRT would be at 200mg a week. I would wait about a month to start the HCG . Wait to see if you have any side effect before you start the AI.
> You may be feeling the effects already. It only takes about a week to start getting the boners like a teen.


Thanks Kaju. Yeah, thats what I expected. After so many years of reading, its almost like 2nd nature. I even expected the injection pain - but still hurt like Mofo. It feels like someone hit my quad with a baseball bat. But other than watching out for infection, I'm dealing with it.

If I like it after this cycle, I'm going to as my doctor to put me on TRT or refer me to someone who can (at lower dose).

----------

